# الأقسام التقنية > منتدى الكمبيوتر والأنترنت >  اسهل طريقة لسرقة الايميل

## ابن العطار

برنامج بازوكا لسرقة الإيميلات

السلام عليكم والرحمة والبركات
اسمحوا لي أقدم لكم اليوم برنامج بازوكا لسرقة الإيميلات،،
خاصية عمل البرنامج : يقوم البرنامج بتصميم صفحة هوت ميل مزورة ،
وعند فتح البرنامج سوف تظهر خانتين ، في الخانة الأولى سوف تضع إيميل الضحية ، 
والخانة الثانية تضع إيملك الذي سيصل إليه الباسوورد وبعدها تختار create
وجي كملت الصفحة...

والباقي عليك في إقناع الضحية لكتابة الباسوورد ، وحين يكتب الباسوورد ويضغط على continue 
سوف تصلك رساله بعنوان بازوكا سوف تجدها في Junk Mail وبها الإيميل والباسوورد...

بس طبعا انا ما حطيت هالموضوع عسب تسرقون ايميلات الخلق... بس للضرورة القصوى وللضرورة أحكام...

هذه رابط المباشر للبرنامج


للتحميل 
اضغط 

هنا 
يرجى الردود وشكرا ابن العطار

----------


## شمعة امل

شكرا على الموضوع المتميز . في حالة سرقة  ايميلي ممكن استعمال هذه الطريقة في استرجاعو

----------


## m_vip_991

يسلمووو ويعطيك العافية

انا سرقت 4 ايميلات بهذه الطريقة

والطريقة ناجحة ومضمونه

تقبل مروري

----------


## زهره التوليب

مشكور

----------


## ابن العطار

هلا ميرفا ما بتقدري ترجعي الايميل الخاص فيكي بالبرنامج هذا
في طريقة خاصة تبعتي رسائل فيها لشركة الهوتميل وانشالله راح اعلمكم الطرق لترجيع الايميل في اقرب وقت وشكر لكم عالردود

----------


## MR.X

مشكور صديقي 

برنامج قديم  ومتجدد دائما 

البرنامج موجود في الحصن هكر 
ولكن قد مضى على تنزيلة مدة طويلة 



الرابط القديم غير ثابت
لذلك تم رفعه على رابط اخر 

مشكور

----------


## آلجوري

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة m_vip_991  
_يسلمووو ويعطيك العافية

انا سرقت 4 ايميلات بهذه الطريقة

والطريقة ناجحة ومضمونه 
تقبل مروري
_


 ومبسوط الأخ  :SnipeR (30):

----------


## مهدي شطناوي

فيو فايرس ولا انا غلطان

----------


## m_vip_991

لا ما اظن فيو فايرس
هاد برنامج الحماية الي عندك بتعامل معها على انو فيو فايرس
بس


ويا ايات انا مش مبسوط ولاشي
هاد بس مشان أوريهم انها الطريقة شغاله تمام ومضمونه بسسسسس  :Icon31:

----------


## igsoft77

الاقتباس غير متاح حتى تصل إلى 45 مشاركات
مشكوووور جدا وبجد الموقع جميل جدا جدا

----------


## rmweg

مشكوووووووور

----------


## عبود نصار

???????????????????

----------


## ashrafwater

شكرا لك ولكن هل ينفع ايضالسرقه الياهو ميل او بس هو فقط للهوت ميل

----------


## ولد آل مغيرة

ولله شكل البرنامج خطير 




بس ان شاء الله اعرفله وياليت شرح




تراي متحمس :Bl (14):

----------


## mano123

Hmmm Even though I've never tried it yet but it sounds good
Thanks anyway

----------


## aqaq

كل الشكر لك على الموضوع

ويعطيك العافيه

----------


## Matrix_ps

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور ...

----------


## 3lOoOi

مشكور اخوي على الموضوع الروعة 

بس انا قنعت  ان يحط البسورد بس ماوصلتني الرسالة  :Eh S(2): 

برب

----------


## ريمي

شكرا على الموضوع

----------


## جواد ابو ماضي

انا ما رح اسرق ايميل حدا عشان حدا ما يسرق ايميلي

----------


## goda_xp

الف شكر يا ريس

----------


## Theplague

شكرا على الموضوع الحلو يا امير

----------


## thunder

thankssssssssssssssss

----------


## Theplague

nice man bs hada 2adeeeem kteer ya3ni

----------


## madboy67

شكرا
شكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكراشكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكراشكراشكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكراشكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكرا
شكرا

----------


## طبرجل

hhhhhhhhhhhhh

----------


## aymanmp

thanx for the program    :Icon31:

----------


## aymanmp

:SnipeR (62):

----------


## ريمي

يا حبيبي كمان سرقة الايميل

----------


## ريمي

عموما على جخلك شكرا

----------


## أم صالح 99

جزاك الله خير

----------


## لورنس الملك

يسلمووو عالبرنامج  :SnipeR (51):  :SnipeR (51):

----------


## رمثاوية طقع

انا بعتقد افضل طريقه لسرقة الايميل تستنى صاحبك او الشخص لحتى يفتح وبس يفتح روحله عالبيت واضربه عراسه وخليه يفتح الايميل غصب عنه بالرمثاوي او بالاردني(خاوه) واخذ الباسوورد والنيك نيم
ههههههههه
مو تردو علي انا بخرب البيوت



مع حبي: سوسو :Icon31:

----------


## غير مسجل

انا لسه مجربتش البرنامج بس شكله كدة جامد

----------


## mariam mandeel

thank u soo much

----------


## سمــــارت

ثانكيو

----------


## حمووو

مشكوووووووووووووووور

----------


## danoo78

thx

----------


## danoo78

شكرااااااااااااا

----------


## djawed

شكرا لك يا أيها الزميل لكن لم أعرف تشغيله :SnipeR (83):  :SnipeR (83):

----------


## الناقض

مشكور اخوى على البرنامج الرائع

----------


## emoodragon

مشكووووووووووووووووووووورررررررررررررررررررررررررر  رررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر

----------


## عاشق الحصن

ياي و اخيرا رح ارجع ايميلي القديم
مشكور ابن العطار

----------


## randa1975

مشكور اخي

----------


## sami_c.s

يسلموا ايديك عالبرنامج[align=center][/align]



[align=center][/align] :SnipeR (27):

----------


## ابن العطار

العفو حبيبي

----------


## kitty22

شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------


## هاني نديم

مشكككككككككككككككككككككككككووووووووووووووووووووووو  وووورررررررررر الحمدلله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين  :Eh S(9):

----------


## محمد قطيط

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
طريه رهيبة :18 8 4[1]:  :18 8 4[1]:

----------


## sawsanaflower

مشكور على البرنامج وان شا ءالله بنستفيد فيه بالخير

----------


## الغلا خلا

:Huilen:  شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------


## shams spring

يسلمو مع انه ما في داعي للسرقة :P

----------

